# Monark Five Bar Model GT495



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2014)

So I have about four Five Bar project bikes and its time to get started. The first one out the gate is going to be this 1939 Model GT495 which is a dual headlight version. I have a girls loop tail Four Bar (1940) that has the same headlight set-up. The way I start a restoration is to assemble, adjust, and take the bike for a good long ride to make sure everything fits and performs like it should. I'll then take it apart do the body work and reassemble all the sheet metal just make sure everything is still good. Once I'm happy with the fit I'll do paint. The test fit also gives me the opportunity to find those parts I will have to be extremely careful with when assembling so as not to scratch new paint. 

I have yet to buy a "restored" bike that didn't need several hours of work just to get in riding condition. I've seen everything from tweaked dropouts to no grease in the bearings. Unfortunately a lot of folks never intend to ride their prizes so function isn't a requirement for them. I ride everything I have and the girlfriend and I get into races every once in a while so these aren't man cave queens! My goal is to finish this one by the end of the year--but don't hold me to it! V/r Shawn


----------



## reginald (May 8, 2014)

*Great bike!*

I will be watching with interest.  Have you decided on a color?  What color options would be accurate?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2014)

Reginald see the ad I posted. I will do mine white/black with red pins. The ad actually describes the reverse of this paint scheme but shows the one I will use. I have seen these bikes painted both ways (standard and reversed colors). V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2018)

So this project was stalled for quite a while for a number of reasons. One of the biggest things was doing the research. Luckily a few of these have surfaced and I was able to determine what was correct. I originally thought these had the same dual light setup as the later ('40) bikes but these have Delta Warners which were normally used as tail lights.  Thanks to Jim @JAF/CO  for making me some clear lenses. Also a big thanks to @Dave Stromberger for the tank stencils--made life a lot easier. Another was weather for painting--notice my hi-tech paint booth! A little more pin striping to do and this one goes together! V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 13, 2018)

cheers to doing the work in the trenches restoring rare bikes!  Used to be common place
lately a rare occurrence.....
Plenty of rough rare bikes out there that should be given this degree of passion!
Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## stoney (Oct 13, 2018)

Looking forward to the finish myself. The black, white and red is striking.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow! Great work Shawn!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks guys hopefully by next weekend I should be giving it a check ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice Shawn I will be watching for updates!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2018)

It looks great Shawn.
The painting racks look like they worked out well.
A restoration is so much more that a re plate and paint.
The education process is so interesting, that I encourage anybody to pick a project and go for it.
It won't be cheap and easy, but the results and rewards are priceless.
I too will be looking forward to seeing this one looking good and rolling again.


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 13, 2018)

Impressive Shawn! Looking forward to the finished product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 25, 2018)

Great work. What kind of paint? Stainless for the spokes? The chrome plating came out great. Figuring out what was chromium, cadmium, or nickel plated gets me frustrated. For example, nickel on the nipples and polished cadmium on the spokes?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2018)

I use single stage DuPont enamels, these are stainless DB spokes for now. I thought I had another set of restored cad plated spokes but couldn't find them. I plan on locating some and re-spoking these wheels but just want to get this thing rolling! A cold and college slowed my roll last week but I've been making progress this week. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Its starting to look like a bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 25, 2018)

What a beauty!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm almost there. Need to finish the rack yet and then I'll call it pretty much done. I still have to send the correct stem out for chrome so using a Wald 3 for now. A lot of folks restore most Five Bars with a non-slip stem but it is not correct for some models including this one. Running the optional Musselman Olympic Racer high flange hubs and some vintage checkerboard chain treads for now. This model was originally equipped with white walls but I think black probably look better. Lost my light by the time I took pics but hopefully next weekend a complete bike in good light. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice unique bike, (even if you got 5).
Thanks too for showing the efficient painting stand set-up. 
How effective is that odd springer fork?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice unique bike, (even if you got 5).
> Thanks too for showing the efficient painting stand set-up.
> How effective is that odd springer fork?





Most of these spring forks you find will be bent. Anything over about 175 lbs and you will risk bending it--no dessert for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2018)

Killer job Shawn!! Love the colors.


----------



## OhioJones (Oct 30, 2018)

Job well done, sir. Absolutely jaw-dropping.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2018)

WOW! Stunning excellent craftsmanship.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 31, 2018)

Awesome bike and restoration. I am impressed again by your work.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Fini.... well mostly. A few little things to take care of but this one is pretty much done. This one fought me all the way from research to repainting a couple of parts due to dropping them! V/r Shawn


----------



## Curtis68 (Nov 7, 2018)

Once again another home run Shawn. Great looking bike!!!


----------



## OhioJones (Nov 7, 2018)

Absolutely love those colors. Wow! Don't mean to insult, I'm color blind...an off white is that? Whatever it is, it is amazing. Well done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> Absolutely love those colors. Wow! Don't mean to insult, I'm color blind...an off white is that? Whatever it is, it is amazing. Well done.





Yep an off-white. This is a reverse of my original paint bike. I did this one exactly as the bike is shown in the ad for it in 1939. V/r Shawn


----------



## OhioJones (Nov 7, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep an off-white. This is a reverse of my original paint bike. I did this one exactly as the bike is shown in the ad for it in 1939. V/r Shawn



I think you set just an extremely high bar for anyone looking to restore a five bar. Any bike for that matter. Thanks for the info on the paint.


----------

